# looking for the right clinic in Spain for an egg donor



## Chinagirl1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there
has anyone got any good ( or bad) experience to share about using an egg donor in a Spanish clinic?
I have just been told that mainly due to my age ( 43 going on 44) we will have to consider going to an egg donor,coupled with my partners poor sperm quality.   I am overwhelmed by the thought of using a donor and choosing the right clinic.  
We actually live in China so it will involve a long haul flight and good liason with our clinic in Shanghai which I am worried about.
I have heard good and bad about IVI and understand they have quite a few clinics. 
Can anyone recommend a good,reliable clinic with freindly and supportive staff?
Has anyone done a embryo transfer using egg donor from overseas?

Thanks!


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hello Chinagirl and welcome. I don't have any experience of donor eggs or Spanish clinics but just wondered if you have some connection with this part of the country as you posted on a Wales thread, and if it was definitely Spanish eggs or a Spanish clinic you wanted to use? If so, you might be interested in CRGW's donor egg programme which is run with IVI Valencia -see http://crgw.co.uk/egg-donation.php. CRGW are just outside of Cardiff and a highly recommended, I think they do all the tests etc there and you go to Spain for a couple of short visits. Otherwise, you might want to consider IVI on their own. Best of luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Lottie123 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi ChinaGirl,

I am just about to start my second DEIVF in Spain.  I did my first DEIVF at Crea in Valencia and am doing my 2nd DEIVF at Procreatec in Madrid.  The first one unfortunately m/c at 7 weeks.      Crea were very good but are about 2700 euros more expensive than Procreatec for doing exactly the same thing and as you know this is an expensive dream so we have moved clinics

You can always go direct to any of the clinics.  They all have an international department and speak very good English.  As said this time I am going through ProcreaTec in Madrid and I am using their coordinator Ruth.    She works independently from the clinic but there is no extra cost to pay to her.  it’s the same cost if you go directly through the clinic or through Ruth as they pay her.  She is English and lives in Athens.  I have found her to be extremely helpful and she has always come back to me very quickly with any worries or questions I had had.  She is full of knowledge and always ready to help.    Her website is    ivftreatmentabroad.com      I found the whole process of DE IVF very easy.  You only need two trips to the clinic.  One for the initial appointment and one for the transfer.  Although saying that if you are going through your clinic in China, you could have all your tests and scans done there and then only be in Spain for the transfer.  Good luck with whichever clinic you choose.


----------

